
Gwyneth Paltrow is now in the poorly regulated online vitamin business - sdomino
https://scifeeds.com/blog/gwyneth-paltrow-is-now-in-the-poorly-regulated-often-scammy-online-vitamin-business-what-could-go-wrong/
======
thedailymail
Tim Caulfield, a health policy professor at the University of Alberta, wrote a
book titled "Is Gwyneth Paltrow Wrong About Everything?" You may be surprised
to learn that the answer is "Yes." [https://thinkprogress.org/is-gwyneth-
paltrow-wrong-about-eve...](https://thinkprogress.org/is-gwyneth-paltrow-
wrong-about-everything-this-researcher-thinks-so-d949c7341f63#.h6izbhdgi)

~~~
Arizhel
Doesn't that violate Betteridge's Law?

------
klarrimore
Fun fact: her cousin founded wework.

